# Mercedes E250 2012 - New Car Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

E250 cdi from 2012 for a New Car Detail , only 71 kms.


























During the paint preparation


















Even though its a new car some signs appeared


































one more SCRATCH



































Trunk



















































Front Bumper


















Motor


























Finished


































At the sun











































Regards

Rui


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

prokopas said:


> Exceptional work Rui


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice work. Love the 2nd last photo. Was the blurring added later?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

init6 said:


> Nice work. Love the 2nd last photo. Was the blurring added later?


Yes , thanks :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

As usual great work , i love that colour :argie:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice work and car. Products used?
Zaino z2?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job on Mercedes, love the studio also :thumb:.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work, love the direct sun shots


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> As usual great work , i love that colour :argie:





sm81 said:


> Very nice work and car. Products used?
> Zaino z2?





deni2 said:


> Great job on Mercedes, love the studio also :thumb:.





AaronGTi said:


> Nice work, love the direct sun shots





Mehan said:


> very nice mate


Thank you guys and in this one we used our super sealant 

ps: yeah i know another one super sealant , bla , bla, bla....:lol:

ps1: well this works very nice for us and it will be a great addiction to every detailing arsenal , more news about it in a couple of months.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Lovely work mate...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there buddy :thumb:





ArcticVXR said:


> Lovely work mate...


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

now the car is new, not when he left the dealer  fantastic job as usual :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> now the car is new, not when he left the dealer  fantastic job as usual :thumb:


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:


----------



## harVTEC (Oct 25, 2011)

Good work, that's certainly a smart looking motor!

Harv


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

That's much better.

I noticed the new AMG badge on the back too.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

CJA Valeting said:


> That's much better.
> 
> I noticed the new AMG badge on the back too.


Thanks and the AMG i was almost obligated by the owner, because AMG is only for the real ...thing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

harVTEC said:


> Good work, that's certainly a smart looking motor!
> 
> Harv


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome as always Rui - one of the best detailers in Europe!! 

Russ.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome as always Rui - one of the best detailers in Europe!!
> 
> Russ.


Obrigado Russ :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't believe the marks on it already! Well not anymore


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Rui!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Can't believe the marks on it already! Well not anymore





JBirchy said:


> Amazing Rui!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*As usual top job Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *As usual top job Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Obrigado Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


thanks man :thumb:


----------

